# Welcome to Camp Crystal Lake!



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

That looks awesome! Great job!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks! I'm going to try to upload the soundtrack I mixed from scratch myself. It definitely adds to the haunt itself.


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

thats a great idea ( the real crystal lake is snow covered now in new jersey )


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks fantastic! Great atmosphere.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

TrickRTreater I like that life size Jason Voorhees is that a prop or a person in a costume he looks real lol


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow!! That's so much fun!


----------



## spunqi (Oct 29, 2011)

Dude that's really awesome! I love the lighting!


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks great! I *love* the Jason Voorhees prop. He looks so real! Is he modeled after Jason in Part 3? Oh, and I know you can get the original Friday the 13th soundtrack on torrent sites for free. _Also, just a suggestion,_ but it would be cool if you added sleeping bags to the tents. Maybe just stuff 'em and zip them up all the way to make it look like there's someone inside, or just zip it up halfway, and add a mask!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Ha the only props in this haunt are the sign and tents.

Jason is one hundred percent real.

It's me!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

TrickRTreater said:


>


Holy cow...(standing up and clapping)


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Why thank you!


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

that is really fantastic!!! very unique!! love it!! 


dang, wish I hadn't decided to do an insane asylum next year. I would totally steal your theme.   Love what you did with it.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

creeeepycathy said:


> that is really fantastic!!! very unique!! love it!!
> 
> 
> dang, wish I hadn't decided to do an insane asylum next year. I would totally steal your theme.   Love what you did with it.


Steal away! I've already got a brand new theme planned out for the next two years.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Love it. I do something similar with Freddy.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Shadowbat said:


> Love it. I do something similar with Freddy.


I want to do a boiler room maze in my garage, with drop panels and me dressed as freddy in a foggy, red lit room.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh, crap, that scares me! Good job!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Ground hugging fog!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Spooky....love it!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

This is my first built from scratch, "all by myself" yard haunt.

Only materials were bought, and then I built the tents, the campfire. I pulled everything together to recreate EXACTLY what was in my head.

I'm incredibly proud of it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Excellent work, TrickRTreater


----------



## Ed of the Dead (Oct 11, 2009)

*Great stuff!*

Love the lighting... I'm a huge fan of blue floods and fog!

It's great when the image you have in your head becomes reality! Great job!


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

That's awesome! I would have loved to have gone through that!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

I had kids too scared to go up to me for candy. That's NEVER happened before. a group of four girls in a car wouldn't go up, so I stalked down there to them, and the driver wouldn't go away, laughing the whole time. The girls were so scared of me as I was walking down there they jumped from the front seat to the back and ran out of the car.

Best thing ever.


----------



## Ed of the Dead (Oct 11, 2009)

That's great!!

I had a group of girls show up with their mom driving them, so I zombie-crawled over to the car to them, and reached in their window. They rolled the window up on my arm (which was great in itself!)-- all the while their mom was just laughing hysterically!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

It really helped that I had a real machete and would ding it on the brick wall next to me. Very effective gimmick.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

So simple, so friken eerie!!


----------



## kimber1 (Jun 12, 2011)

WOW!!! That is awesome!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

whichypoo said:


> So simple, so friken eerie!!


That's my philosophy. 

Can't wait for you guys to see NEXT year. I honestly think it'll top this year and give you guys a real SCREAM.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

kimber1 said:


> WOW!!! That is awesome!


Thanks!


----------

